# Archon Ti



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the Archon Ti but only the plain blackish model

How much on ebay should I pay for a low mileage used Archon Ti?

Oh, is this about the best Ti one can buy in your opinion?



Thanks


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

The other bidder won it by like 100 dollars.

Oh well, wozn't mean to be innit


----------

